# Illegal ? Legal ?



## Nils Hitze (14. Februar 2001)

Wie ist daß eigentlich mit Episoden zum Downloaden ?
Zum Beispiel Futurama und Southpark. Sind die legal ?
Immerhin sind daß nur Aufnahmen in mittlerer Qualität.
Und ich könnte gegen Unkostenbeitrag auch Videos an-
bieten. Also müsste es doch legal sein. Aufklärung plz.

Pfote


----------



## Dizzybaer (15. Februar 2001)

Kojote:
Wie ist daß eigentlich mit Episoden zum Downloaden ? 
Zum Beispiel Futurama und Southpark. Sind die legal ? 
Immerhin sind daß nur Aufnahmen in mittlerer Qualität. 
Und ich könnte gegen Unkostenbeitrag auch Videos an- 
bieten. Also müsste es doch legal sein. Aufklärung plz. 

ich vermute, dass du das nicht machen darfst, aber schau mal bei http://www.onlinerecht.de vorbei!!!!!!!


----------



## RedZack (8. September 2002)

müsste genauso "verboten" (hehehe) sein wie der download von allen anderen copyright geschützten sachen. zumindest solange die serie noch ausgestahlt wird, denn durch deinen download entgeht dem sender ja geld. zwar nicht direkt, aber je weniger leute sich das zeug im fernsehen anschaun desto nutzloser wird die werbung und langsam aber sicher treiben wir pro7 und co in den konkurs. oder so ähnlich.


----------



## braindad (9. September 2002)

ich denke auch, dass es nicht rechtens ist. denn viele serien kommen ja auch noch auf vhs/dvd raus.


----------



## Iwein (9. September 2002)

vor allem Simpsons etc... Höchst fragwürdig.


----------

